# Why i will not be at vapecon this year



## MarcelinoJ (26/8/16)

So sad not to be able to go to Vapecon this year.
But to everyone going make it a great success.
Why i was hoping i could win the last competition. Hehehhe
I will be there in spirit for sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (26/8/16)

Hey there bud, that blows ! Wishing you a speedy recovery and we shall blow a large cloud at Vapecon for you !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (26/8/16)

Thanks @CloudmanJHB.


----------



## PsyCLown (26/8/16)

Oh snap, what happened?

Hope you get well soon! There is always next year at least


----------



## De_Stroyer (26/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Oh snap, what happened?
> 
> Hope you get well soon! There is always next year at least


Andre....?


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/8/16)

Noooo...wish you a speedy recovery...you will be there with us in spirit and your credit card will be happier


----------



## zadiac (26/8/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> Andre....?



Did @Andre do this to you?


----------



## MarcelinoJ (26/8/16)

Lol. Wife is smiling because this means more spending money for her. 
@PsyCLown thanks.
@Andre wouldn't hurt a fly. Heheh
Gives me more time to safe for next year yes.


----------



## MarcelinoJ (26/8/16)

@shaunnadan i want to see foto's, video's and more foto's. Hehehehe.


----------



## Andre (26/8/16)

Get well soon, @MarcelinoJ.


----------



## MarcelinoJ (26/8/16)

Andre said:


> Get well soon, @MarcelinoJ.



 @Andre heheheheh. Now that's funny and somewhat scary at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (26/8/16)

Come on! @MarcelinoJ you can't post a pic of you in hospital and not state why / what happened! 

The curious cat within me is dieing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (26/8/16)

Get well soon bud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet (26/8/16)

Heal up soon man, just received news I need to work tomorrow so will also not be able to attend anymore...f**k... ass...


----------



## DanTheMan (26/8/16)

why i wont be at vapecon
Its in JHB and it costs more than R200 to get there :'(

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mogs (26/8/16)

Dantheman, I agree, im in Durbs and the cost is a huge factor. By the time I get there, there's no spending money!!


----------



## wiesbang (26/8/16)

Almost same boat as you @MarcelinoJ not in hospital but spent 3k on pain meds 

Hope you get well soon bud! I know all to well how it feels to miss out on important stuff due to health

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/8/16)

I will be working. Yearly maintenance shutdown


----------



## MarcelinoJ (27/8/16)

H


PsyCLown said:


> Come on! @MarcelinoJ you can't post a pic of you in hospital and not state why / what happened!
> 
> The curious cat within me is dieing!


Heheheheh. Got something removed that shouldn't. That's all i am going to say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (27/8/16)

Boktiet said:


> Heal up soon man, just received news I need to work tomorrow so will also not be able to attend anymore...f**k... ass...


Was looking so forward to being there but what happend couldn't be avoided. 
You should have made as if you are sick the whole week and finally have called in sick yesterday. Heheheh


----------



## MarcelinoJ (27/8/16)

Mogs said:


> Dantheman, I agree, im in Durbs and the cost is a huge factor. By the time I get there, there's no spending money!!


Well @shaunnadan did say there will be alot of lucky draws and price give away's so who knows you could have won something.


----------

